# what do you do with beach rocks??



## eseamir (Dec 15, 2020)

I've just recently finished decorating the main parts of my island (will probably still tweak and change things haha) which means now I'm moving on to my beaches. I've been procrastinating on them because I literally have no idea what to do with them, I've made a few little areas and I think I could probably figure out a lot of the sand parts eventually, but what has everyone done with their beach rocks?? I have a lighthouse on one but literally cannot think of anything else to put on them that wouldn't look completely out of place! (please send help)


----------



## Angelbearpuppy (Dec 15, 2020)

A telescope would work


----------



## Livia (Dec 15, 2020)

On my main island I have one with a telescope and a zen cushion. On my second island I put a lighthouse on a big rock, but I’m not sure if I’m leaving it there. The rest of the rocks are empty because I don't like how it looks when the rocks are all cluttered with stuff.


----------



## Jam86 (Dec 15, 2020)

i have a couple of decorations on mine 










the last one is a work in progress but i get really inspired by other people's islands i see on pinterest ♡

things u get from cj looks really nice near the ocean so maybe use those


----------



## meggiewes (Dec 15, 2020)

I've only really decorated one as an outdoor spa. I have a fishing pole and toolbox on the other one. I don't really decorate my rocks or beaches much.


----------



## Garrett (Dec 15, 2020)

I've put seaweed, life rings and the horseshoe crab to give a rustic beach vibe.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Dec 15, 2020)

While I think there are great ideas for decorating beach rocks out there (with some lovely examples above), I don't think it is necessary, or personally decorate mine. Besides...I like undecorated beaches irl. So I think if you don't have any ideas that seem natural to you for your island they are fine as is. 
I do like the more natural ideas, like the horseshoe crab and seaweed idea above, especially if you have tide pool rocks. i once saw a very adorable little marine biology lab/display, which I love.


----------



## annex (Dec 15, 2020)

I have a pink and white cafe on the upper right rock. I call it lovers lane.
The upper left rock is part of my retro beach cafe. It has a band, and a small seating area.
The other rocks in my town are really small. Not much room to really do anything. One has a helicopter toy on it. I just put it there temporarily.


----------



## JellyBeans (Dec 15, 2020)

I have a lighthouse on one and a painting area next to it! on one of my little ones I have just an anchor statue, and I'm starting to work on a DJ/party area on another one.


----------



## LaparaLaela (Dec 15, 2020)

I'm a big fan of stripped log stakes and benches on the beach. Makes it look like driftwood. Also i put some wind turbines on my rocks. Dont forget you can put fences and patterns on rocks too.


----------



## CJChamp (Dec 15, 2020)

Not sure about the rocks but my wife put a couple of loungers, a fire, table, picnic basket, and a couple of towels on the beach. Looked real cute. Not sure about during winter tho.


----------



## Coach (Dec 15, 2020)

I have a fishing area (Seaweed, diving creatures, fishing rod stand), sauna and pirate themed area on my rocks. There is alot you can do with them!


----------



## Corndoggy (Dec 15, 2020)

i made mine into themed sitting areas, so one has the shell furniture and another is star and moon themed for celeste.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 15, 2020)

LaparaLaela said:


> I'm a big fan of stripped log stakes and benches on the beach. Makes it look like driftwood. Also i put some wind turbines on my rocks. Dont forget you can put fences and patterns on rocks too.


I’ll have to remember this when I remake my beaches.

As for what I do with my rocks, I have them covered by spider crabs on my western beaches and it will probably be overrun by flamingos on the eastern beaches.


----------



## deana (Dec 15, 2020)

I'll show off what I did with my beach rocks to maybe provide some ideas or inspiration.

I have the rocks on the back of my island mostly fully decorated. On the back left rock I have an onsen, on the back right I have pirate themed decorations. On the left and right sides of my island I have two more big flat rocks that I am not sure what to do with. One I might just place a bench/ lookout area on (currently a rock full of teddy bears), the other maybe just a lighthouse (currently has a stone table and chairs). 

Pics of my beach rocks:


Spoiler: Onsen











Spoiler: Pirate











Spoiler: table









What you could/should do with your rocks will depend a lot on the size of the rocks as well as the theme of the surrounding areas and/or the overall theme of your island.


----------



## Pyoopi (Dec 15, 2020)

My rocks are barren right now and I might keep it that way as I like my eyes to rest a bit since my middle area of the island has a lot going on.

I made some barnacle designs and scattered them on the rocks. 




Sorry I don't mean to advertise my work but I have no picture other than this! These are ugly btw.


----------



## Fye (Dec 15, 2020)

I put a telescope on one, some seaweed, ducks, and fish models on another, and set up a third one to be a concert stage (microphone, electric guitar, drum set so far). I've seen people turn them into study/research and cafe areas and both look great!


----------



## Sharksheep (Dec 16, 2020)

Most of my rocks are undecorated for now. I have a star gazing area it the back near my museum. I had a romantic dinner set up at some point.




Jam86 said:


> i have a couple of decorations on mine
> View attachment 343514
> View attachment 343516
> View attachment 343518
> ...



I love the setup with the chessboard and the thinker statues. I might have to do that myself on my island somewhere


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Dec 16, 2020)

mine's pretty much a spa on the right side & pirate items on the left (near redd would be)


----------



## KittenNoir (Dec 16, 2020)

The left side of my beach rocks is a pirates area with treasure chests and a whole dead pirate crew. On the right side I have a light house and Rockpool spa with candles lined up


----------



## Nooblord (Dec 16, 2020)

I have some horseshoe crabs basking in the sun on one rock.
An outdoor nautical exhibit where you learn about ships/pirate history on another.
Another outdoor exhibit about the importance of keeping our waters clean which doubles as a marine rescue center.
And a beachside dining area for my outdoor restaurant, Shelly Ann’s.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Dec 16, 2020)

I made my one rock that is at the northern right side into a mini bar. So the wooden stand divides the back as a preparation area for the tender and stools are for seating the customers.


----------



## amemome (Dec 16, 2020)

it's currently my trash and etcetera location LOL...

I'm thinking I'll make it fishing and diving related when I have more bandwidth!


----------



## moo_nieu (Dec 16, 2020)

Most of my rock areas have beach chairs and a life ring nearby. It’s simple, but i don’t really know what else to do with them haha


----------



## Purities (Dec 16, 2020)

Mine are bare too and looking through this thread has given me so much inspiration and excitement to do mine now  



Pyoopi said:


> My rocks are barren right now and I might keep it that way as I like my eyes to rest a bit since my middle area of the island has a lot going on.
> 
> I made some barnacle designs and scattered them on the rocks.
> 
> ...


This is SUCH a cool idea. Huge fan of ground custom designs that are natural and just add a bit of detail. I'm for sure saving this one!


Jam86 said:


> i have a couple of decorations on mine
> View attachment 343514
> View attachment 343516
> View attachment 343518
> ...




I loooooove the little scientific research area here aswell, which I will for sure take inspo from!


----------



## Coolio15 (Dec 16, 2020)

Currently, on my beach rocks, I have:
-A Flamingo cove, which I've littered with coconut trees, palm tree lamps, monsters, cacao trees, and lots and lots of flamingo standees
-A botanical garden/lab area, where I have a bunch of plants, shrubs, and lab equipment-esque stuff (encyclopedia, microscope, etc)
-A bamboo spa area with a relaxing cypress bath, tatami beds, and an area to sit down and play board games, extension of Cranston's bamboo forest area


----------



## Licorice (Dec 16, 2020)

I put a lantern, lawn chair, and some seaweed on one of mine. I’m not too big on clutter.


----------

